# Montana State's Shea Washington moving to Southern Oregon



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Montana State's Shea Washington moving to Southern Oregon. (5-16-03)
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=16894066


"BOZEMAN, Mont. (AP) _ Montana State forward Shea Washington is leaving to play at Southern Oregon, Bobcat coach Mick Durham said Friday. 

Washington, a 6-foot-7 forward from Springfield, Ore., is listed as one of seven new recruits by Southern Oregon, an NAIA school which competes in the Cascade Conference. 

``It's mind-boggling to me when a player would leave a Division I program to play NAIA; I'm puzzled by this decision,'' Durham said. ``But his best friend is playing point guard (at SOU) and he was homesick. He wanted to be closer to home.'' 

Durham said Shea was expected to be one of the main returning players for next season. 

Washington was a major contributor for last season's squad, which finished 11-16 overall and 5-9 in Big Sky Conference play. He averaged 7.6 points and 4.6 rebounds per game for the Bobcats and led the team in blocked shots at 15 total and steals at 1.2 per game. 

He started five games and recorded two double-doubles when no other MSU player had even one. 

Durham said the loss of Washington puts his program in a bit of a bind but he expects the 17 other players to help fill the void. 

``Shea just never felt like he fit in here. We love Bozeman and think it's a great place, but Bozeman isn't for everybody,'' he said. 

Since the Bobcats already signed a full allotment of players, Washington's departure doesn't free up a scholarship, Durham said. 

``Shea's a good player,'' Durham said, ``but we want guys that want to be here.''


----------

